# FS: ** NEW ITEMS! Koralia 5, Blue Bioballs, PC Lighting, Air Stone!!, etc (MINT!!!)



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Just took these items off my tank. Everything is MINT 10/10 condition and works great.

What you don't see listed here are already sold.

1) Fake plant with base & piece of driftwood - $20 (fake plant measures 19 inches high and is brand new, never seen water. Driftwood is approximately 9 inches long)
2) Filter Blue Bioballs Media - Approx 80 pcs - $15

Pickup downtown. 
Text or call 6047887228


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

tiger shark float sold.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Rio 2500 pending


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Rio 2500 sold.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

APC & Pinpoint PH pending.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

APC and Pinpoint PH sold.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

1 power compact unit sold.

Will give deals with multiple purchase!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

weekend bump!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

few more items added.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Emperor 280 filter, bubble wand and air stones all on hold for pistachio.


----------



## pistachoo (Sep 6, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> Emperor 280 filter, bubble wand and air stones all on hold for pistachio.


Yay and thank you!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

pistachoo said:


> Yay and thank you!


No problem!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Added airstones. 3.5 inch. Good ones.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

hiblow pump sold.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

PC light sold.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

koralia sold


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

air stone sold.


----------

